

Ask HN: Largest known MSSQL installation? - preek

Having read the great article on MySQL at Facebook, I wonder how MSSQL performs in the wild. At my dayjob that's the one component I cannot get my employer to consider FOSS.<p>Does anyone know the througput of the largest MSSQL installation? When I search the web, I can't find anything that compares to the MySQL article. Maybe that's because banks and insurers don't like to disclose this kind of information.<p>But I keep wondering if those businesses even have the same throughput as Facebook.
======
smoody
I think MySpace still qualifies as large -- perhaps not as large as at its
peak, but the peak number is all that should matter...

<http://highscalability.com/myspace-architecture>

